# 2nd Photo of the Year Contest



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's that time again to look back on our past photo of the month winners and crown one the photo of our nonstandard calendar year. It'll be hard. Don't underestimate that. You'll likely lose sleep and hair only after it turns grey from the stress of this momentous decision, but having raised a vizsla puppy you're already well acquainted with that. Choose wisely and good luck to the entrants! (And remember no voting for yourself!)

*May 2014*

Tie between KB87









and Oquirrh the V 









*June 2014*

Eddiemoto 









*July 2014*

tatertick









*August 2014*

sniper john









*September 2014*

sniper john









*October 2014*

Trevor1000









*November 2014*

organicthoughts









*December 2014*

Bodhi









*January 2015*

Tie between redbirddog









and sansa









*February 2015*

organicthoughts









*March 2015*

tie (this is officially the year of the tie) between sillybluecreature









and Eddiemoto









*April 2015*

Trevor1000









In honor of it being the year of the tie, you can have two votes! Let me know if that increases or reduces your stress level.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

These would make an Awesome Vizsla calendar, along with the hundreds of pictures in here.
I have my 2 votes narrowed down to top 13 hahaha


----------



## mrrrosswife (May 11, 2013)

It is IMPOSSIBLE to pick!!!!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

We need two choices from Two categories: #1 Aristocratic, #2 Clown. ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

weez said:


> We need two choices from Two categories: #1 Aristocratic, #2 Clown. ;D


Good idea! We'll keep that in mind for next year.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

bump!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

how long do we have to vote?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Until Tuesday the 23rd.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Only a few hours left to vote!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I did call it the year of the tie for a reason, so congrats to Tatertick and Sniper John (August) for winning Pic of the Year!


----------

